# Freshly Washed E46 Pixs



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

This is MY05 325ci that I bought in Kaiserslautern aka K-Town. I just finished debadging and adding chrome tips and it gives the car a real clean look. My next mod will be new wheels and tires. I really hate the conti's that are on them now and will most likely get the Michelin PS2s and SSRs type wheels.

So I've been driving around with my Euro plates still on. I wish I could keep them on here in CA, but I know I can't. Well, I know I don't have to worry about any cops pulling me over 'cuz I have the perfect excuse... :bigpimp:

Tschuss!

From the dealership...


----------



## Atl328ci (Jan 2, 2006)

Very clean, what wheels are you going with?


----------



## Mini Art (Jan 22, 2005)

The wheels are stock. They were part of the sports package.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

make sure to post more pics when you put the new wheels on!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful car. Nice shots.


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

in the first pic, the front body kit is different, :S Did u change it?


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

DominguesE30 said:


> in the first pic, the front body kit is different, :S Did u change it?


Its the same all he did was add a front license plate?


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

look carefully man


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

DominguesE30 said:


> look carefully man


Just the license plate.


----------

